# Frage zu einem Projekt was zur Druckerrei geht (Poster, Flyer, ect.)



## HammerHe@rt (19. Juli 2001)

jo hab da noch nich so die Erfahrung.....
habe bisher alles fürs Web gemacht und nichts fürn Druck vorbereiten müssen...
leider habe ich kein Adobe Illustrator und muss es somit in PS6 machen.

Nun wollt ich mal fragen wer hier schonmal sowas gemacht hat und was man da beachten muss.....


PS: irgendwie sieht das bei mir alles immer so pixelich aus........aber besonders die Schrift sollte doch eigentlich klar und deutlich rüberkommen da die doch vektorbasierend ist oder ???

also fürn paar tipps oder links wäre ich sehr dankbar...

mfG
Hammerhe@rt


----------



## stiffy (19. Juli 2001)

hmmm
druckerei hab ich au net so die erfahrung

auf jeden fall würd ich des bild sehr gross ansetzen un dann später verkleinern. wenns was buntes sein soll auf jeden fall cmyk mode benutzen


----------



## Matze (19. Juli 2001)

Ist eigentlich logisch, dass die Schrift in PS pixelig wird, ist ja pixelbasiert und kein Vektorprogramm. Aber überprüfe mal Deine Einstellungen bei Glättung im Schriftmenü - keine ist ok für kleine Größen, da sonst alles zu Brei wird, scharf ist oft eine gute Option, einfach mal anklicken und schauen, was sich ändert.

Zum Thema: Frag' die Druckerei, was sie brauchen und was Du beachten musst, welche Größe und Auflösung (Wenn zB Schriften drin sind, solltest Du tunlichst jede spätere Größenänderung vermeiden, da umgerechnete Schriften immer mies aussehen).

Ansonsten hält sich die Auflösung bei Bildern für Druck meist so im Bereich 150-300dpi auf, Farben klärst Du mit der Druckerei ab, auch, ob Du den Kram separierst oder das lieber denen überlässt (was ich empfehlen würde).l


----------



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

*jupp*

also,

ich hatte meine flyer in corel erstellt. nutz nie correl für drucksachen!!! 

mein zeug konnte zu 60% nicht genutzt werden.
warum?

weil die belichtung schief gegangen wäre.

welche dinge mußt du beachten?

1. schriften
nutze nie true type schriften, wenn möglich nur postscript fonts

warum? true type kann man nicht in der größe ändern. d.h. die werden bei jeder änderung neu berechnet. post script schriften werden inner separaten datei beschrieben. und drucker können diese dann punkt genau interpretieren.
benutzte schriften mitliefern!

2. farben
verzichte auf extravagante farben oder originelle farbpaletten.
ansonsten mußt du diese mitgeben.
lege alle!!! bilder im bereich von etwa 300 dpi an und nutze CMYK!!!!
kein RGB!!!!
(hat was mit den farbbereichen zu tun, die drucker nur reproduzieren können)

arbeite genau!!! schon kleinste fehler können nach dem druck sichtbar sein. da druckmaschinen oft mit einer genauigkeit von 1400 dpi drucken. das kann dein drucker zu hause gar nicht darstellen.

3. format
frag dein satzstudio, welches format du nutzen sollst. da oftmals dort ein mac im einsatz ist kannst du nicht mit tiff oder so ankommen.
meistens ist mittlerweile pdf die regel.

4. einstellungen
überprüfe deine einstellungen genau. denn falsch gesetzte paßkreuze oder überdruck einstellungen können deine arbeit schon zu nichte machen.

solltest du noch fragen haben, melde dich. ich bin zwar kein profi, aber wo ich helfen kann helfe ich gern.
denke daran, alles was ich hier weitergebe mußte ich mir auch hart in foren erkämpfen. 

der drucker oder publisher ist oft eine gute ressource für sowas.
oder such einfach mal bei google.de nach "druckvorstufe".

cya

und liefere alles mit, was du nutzt und dein satzstudio nicht hat. schriften, farbmodelle, paletten, bilder( meistens tiff 300 dpi) usw.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (20. Juli 2001)

*hmmmm*

und ich meinte gelesen zu haben das nun PS6 eben gerade Schriften vektorbasierend macht...weil man kann sie ja nun noch schön immer nach dem bearbeiten mit Effekten noch ändern, was früher ja nicht möglich war weil sie eben da gerastert wurden...

naja wie auch immer...

wo bekomm ich raus was postscript fonts sind oder besser gefragt welche sind es *G*

hab hier an die 1000 Schriften......ich kann immer nur unterscheiden zwischen serifen und serifenlosen Schriftarten hehe

k da es ein flyer werden soll werd ich es mal in 300dpi anlegen als 1 projekt in der größe eines a4 blattes (sollen mal 2 seiten werden und dann gefalltet werden) dann das im farbmodus CYMK (thx an euch)....

dann kommen eigentlich nur bilder und schrift rein....

man soll halt die schrift nur schön deutlich lesen können .....
bisher sah die bei ausdrucken aus Photoshop eben nur immer sehr verschwommen aus.....lag vielleicht an den 72dpi ????


k thx erstma an alle und besonders an flame....

mfg
Hammerhe@ert


----------



## NoFyx (22. Juli 2001)

Hallo  HammerHe@rt,

72dpi ist fürs Web O.K. aber für druck oder druckvorstufe zu wenig.
Die Textfuntionen sind in PS6 inziwschen recht ausgefeilt, versuche also mal dein Bild von PS auf 300dpi umrechnen zu lassen und schaue dir das Ergebniss auf deinem Printer an.

Grüße NoFyx


----------

